# I'm having a book published!



## Ski Diva (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep, it''s coming out January 5 from Minotaur Books, an imprint of St. Martin's press, and it's called DOUBLE BLACK: A SKI DIVA MYSTERY.

I'm pretty excited.  It's about a young woman who ditches her cheating fiance and moves to a Vermont ski town, where she encounters financial intrigue, bitter family warfare, and murder. And oh, yes, she skis a lot, too. 

Here's the first line:

_“When Stacey Curtis found the dead man in the bed, she knew it was time to get her own apartment.”_

And here's the cover:








If you want to know more, here's my website: http://www.wendyclinch.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2009)

NICE!!!!  I wonder if AZ makes it in the book.  That would be funny!  

 Big congrats.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> NICE!!!!  I wonder if AZ makes it in the book.  That would be funny!



There's the makings here for one helluva soap opera... :lol:


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm working on Book #2; you never know.......


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations!  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2009)

Kudos


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

Woohooo!!!!! Are you planning on coming down in the CT area for book signing?


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 18, 2009)

thats great!  Looking forward to the book.  I'll have to tell my wife to join your forum, she's a good candidate.

BTW - what is your home mountain in VT?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm getting myself a copy.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 18, 2009)

That's cool


----------



## Glenn (Sep 18, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## legalskier (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations, that's quite an achievement!   I'll pick one up for my wife; she'll love it.




Ski Diva said:


> financial intrigue, bitter family warfare, and murder. And oh, yes, she skis a lot, too.


Btw, with all the excitement around here, did AZ provide any inspiration?  :wink:


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 18, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> BTW - what is your home mountain in VT?



My home mountain is Okemo. It's about 7 minutes door to door. 



legalskier said:


> Btw, with all the excitement around here, did AZ provide any inspiration?  :wink:



And no, no inspiration from AZ. I wrote it last summer, before this summer's excitement. But as I said earlier, I'm working on Book #2 now (I got a 2-book deal), so you never know.......


----------



## WJenness (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats!

-w


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey congrats!  That's pretty cool.  You must be very excited and proud.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2009)

Impressive. good luck.


----------



## Edd (Sep 18, 2009)

When I fantasize about a career I can do from home,so I can live close to the skiing, writing crosses my mind.  Now I have a role model.  Nice work indeed.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 18, 2009)

I really can't wait to read this!

Perhaps Brian just got a christmas present idea for Carrie, eh?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool stuff!! Congrats


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Very impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 18, 2009)

Gratz!


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 18, 2009)

Edd said:


> When I fantasize about a career I can do from home,so I can live close to the skiing, writing crosses my mind.  Now I have a role model.  Nice work indeed.



Hey, it's a tough job, but someone has to do it!!!

Thanks for all the congratulations, guys. I just got the typeset pages to review today, so it's seeming a bit more real.

Hope you all enjoy the book!


----------



## faceplant (Sep 18, 2009)

cool!

so- theres cheating murder & intrigue but......................does anybody get banned???

will the next book be called-  'Green Circle' ???


dont mind me, i've had a few   :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats!  It must be really exciting!



Trekchick said:


> Perhaps Brian just got a christmas present idea for Carrie, eh?



Hmmm..... :idea:


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations SkiDiva.  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> Yep, it''s coming out January 5 from Minotaur Books, an imprint of St. Martin's press, and it's called DOUBLE BLACK: A SKI DIVA MYSTERY.
> 
> If you want to know more, here's my website: http://www.wendyclinch.com



Great!  

Let us know when you have your schedule for your first round of book signings.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 19, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> Yep, it''s coming out January 5 from Minotaur Books, an imprint of St. Martin's press, and it's called DOUBLE BLACK: A SKI DIVA MYSTERY.
> 
> I'm pretty excited.  It's about a young woman who ditches her cheating fiance and moves to a Vermont ski town, where she encounters financial intrigue, bitter family warfare, and murder. And oh, yes, she skis a lot, too.
> 
> ...



Sounds like good stuff!!!!  Give us a little heads up/reminder when it is released! Then you can sell it to the lifetime channel and get rich!!

steveo


----------



## icedtea (Sep 19, 2009)

CONGRATS...haha...sounds like something my mom would read..she loves trashy novels.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 19, 2009)

icedtea said:


> CONGRATS...haha...sounds like something my mom would read..she loves trashy novels.



Thanks, but honestly, I wouldn't call it "trashy."

And yeah, selling it to Lifetime and getting rich sounds good to me!

But while we're on the subject, this is a good spot to say that film rights have sold for my husband's novel, FINN, so maybe we'll get something on the screen, one way or another.


----------



## icedtea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> Thanks, but honestly, I wouldn't call it "trashy."



Sorry I was thinking it was in the Danielle Steele line of books with a skiing twist.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 19, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> Thanks, but honestly, I wouldn't call it "trashy."



Please tell me that there's a murder by 'pushing a newbie down a bump field'.  :-D


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 19, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Sorry I was thinking it was in the Danielle Steele line of books with a skiing twist.



S'okay. That's not my style. And just so there's no confusion, this is a book that anyone would like -- not just women -- and good for skiers and non-skiers, alike.



tcharron said:


> Please tell me that there's a murder by 'pushing a newbie down a bump field'.  :-D



LOL! That'd be great, but no. However, there is a chain saw involved. 'Nuff said.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 19, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> S'okay. That's not my style. And just so there's no confusion, this is a book that anyone would like -- not just women -- and good for skiers and non-skiers, alike.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That'd be great, but no. However, there is a chain saw involved. 'Nuff said.



Why would anyone ski with a chainsaw?  That sounds dangerous.  :-D


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck Diva.  I hope you sell out of your first printing!

I've been encouraged to do books, and I always have declined - too much work and too little reward.  Bravo to you for slugging it out and living in infamy (in the stacks!)


----------



## bigbog (Sep 20, 2009)

You've certainly got a few more _vices_ to work with now *skidiva[/i]....economy, corrupt ski area mgmnt, Phil and GSS joining the Taliban...LOL.  Lots of luck with book #1.

$.01*


----------



## Geoff (Sep 20, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Why would anyone ski with a chainsaw?  That sounds dangerous.  :-D



If you ski with people who use twin tips and kick up that big rooster tail, you might be tempted.  A SawzAll works better.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 20, 2009)

bigbog said:


> You've certainly got a few more _vices_ to work with now *skidiva*....economy, corrupt ski area mgmnt, Phil and GSS joining the Taliban...LOL.  Lots of luck with book #1.
> 
> $.01



The Taliban doing mind control of GSS.  Have him take over the Ski Sundown base lodge along with his Match.com date who is actually a Talaban agent.  A Pulp Fiction-esque dialog.  

GSS's Match.com date: "I love you, Pumpkin."
GSS: "I love you, Honey Bunny."
GSS's Match.com date: "All right, everybody be cool, this is a robbery!"
GSS: "Any of you fxxxing pricks move, and I'll execute every motherfxxxing last one of ya!" 

GSS grabs Greg's demo bump skis.  Greg comes out of the mens room with his .44 magnum.

Greg: "Normally, both your asses would be dead as fxxxing fried chicken, but you happen to pull this sxxt while I'm in a transitional period so I don't wanna kill you, I wanna help you. But I can't give you these bump skis, they don't belong to me. Besides, I've already been through too much sxxt this morning over these bump skis to hand them over to your dumb ass."


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that is so not my book. This one or the next.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The Taliban doing mind control of GSS.  Have him take over the Ski Sundown base lodge along with his Match.com date who is actually a Talaban agent.  A Pulp Fiction-esque dialog.
> 
> GSS's Match.com date: "I love you, Pumpkin."
> GSS: "I love you, Honey Bunny."
> ...



Thats some damn good material right there

steveo


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 21, 2009)

good one Geoff...

BTW - SkiDiva, in case you didn't know that was from Pulp Fiction


----------



## faceplant (Sep 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The Taliban doing mind control of GSS.  Have him take over the Ski Sundown base lodge along with his Match.com date who is actually a Talaban agent.  A Pulp Fiction-esque dialog.
> 
> GSS's Match.com date: "I love you, Pumpkin."
> GSS: "I love you, Honey Bunny."
> ...



you forgot the best part-

Greg-  'The path of the righteous mod is beset on all sides with the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost skiers. And I will strike down upon those with great vengeance and with furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my website. And you will know that my name is greg when I lay my vengeance upon thee!'

;-)


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 21, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> good one Geoff...
> 
> BTW - SkiDiva, in case you didn't know that was from Pulp Fiction



Nope, didn't know that.


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2009)

* 	 I'm having a book published!  *

 Every time I see this title, it reminds me of, "I'm having a baby."
So Diva, now that you've done it all, does it compare?


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 21, 2009)

Trust me, you _do not_ want to go there.

Suffice it to say that if writing a book was like having a baby, no men would write books.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome.

Hopefully you never get reviewed in quite the way another NE author does:

_The most striking thing about Mr Brown’s success, however, is not his controversial subject or the provenance of his ideas, but something much simpler: how did such a flawed writer become a global phenomenon? Salman Rushdie described The Da Vinci Code as a “book so bad it makes bad books look good”; Stephen King called it “the intellectual equivalent of Kraft macaroni and cheese”. The new book is no better._

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/fd40dbfc-a482-11de-92d4-00144feabdc0.html


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 21, 2009)

Wouldn't mind if it sold like that, though.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> Wouldn't mind if it sold like that, though.



True.

I am going to have to use "the intellectual equivalent of Kraft macaroni and cheese" though.


----------



## Marc (Sep 21, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> True.
> 
> I am going to have to use "the intellectual equivalent of Kraft macaroni and cheese" though.



Another reason for me to like Stephen King?  That's unpossible.

And ironic, coming from a guy who's own work has been criticized by some self proclaimed intellectual critics.

Congratulations SkiDiva... that's way cool.  Getting a novel written and then published I'd bet is something lots of people dream about and very few get it done.  I know I have... and haven't.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

Marc said:


> Getting a novel written and then published I'd bet is something lots of people dream about and very few get it done.  I know I have... and haven't.



I'm curious what kind of novel you dream of writing?  You seem more like the type to write a technical manual, than a novel.  And I don't mean that as an insult in any way.


----------



## Marc (Sep 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious what kind of novel you dream of writing?  You seem more like the type to write a technical manual, than a novel.  And I don't mean that as an insult in any way.



Satire.  Probably not the intelligent satire you're thinking of right now either, à la Animal Farm.  Probably something more the color of _Idiocracy_ but possibly not even that intelligent.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2009)

Diva----  that is a wonderful accomplishment and i wish you great success with the sales and marketing .. 

I'm sure that i'll be reading it >


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious what kind of novel you dream of writing?  You seem more like the type to write a technical manual, than a novel.  And I don't mean that as an insult in any way.



Satyrical technical manuals. It's a whole new genre. Really groundbreaking stuff.


----------



## Ski Diva (Dec 20, 2009)

For anyone who's interested, there's a review of my book on about.com, as well as one in today's Rutland Herald. It's coming out on January 5, but it's already listed on Amazon and BarnesandNoble.com


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a nice write up on about.com!


----------

